# Heritance Nibs



## Robert111 (May 9, 2012)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by tmcguire  
I’m probing….

Would anyone be interested in having their own pattern/design stamped onto a custom fountain pen nib? Is there any value in having your own branded nib? Not laser etched, but stamped. Gold or stainless with plating? I know one can buy a JoWo nib and have something etched on it, but I’m thinking more of a nib made in Texas from gold, punched, stamped, shaped, tip’d, cut, polished, and tuned. All done from a easy to use web interface so you could select the characteristics of the nib. Would this type of addition to your fountain pen elevate you product price point beyond what you may see by from typical nib upgrade?

-Tom​_
I'm interested in the subject raised in another thread but this is slightly off the topic, thus a new thread.

I understand the Heritance nibs will not be available going forward. Is there anything that can be done about keeping them available? They look great and I prefer the performance of the Heritance medium over the Bock. I can't speak for the Jowo because I never had one (where are they sold?).

It would be a shame to lose the Heritance nibs, as they have earned a fine reputation and many would miss them. Surely someone must be interested in offering them for sale.


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2012)

It's all about money.  I think the main reason for no longer providing the nibs was because the manufacturer raised the price significantly.  If you can find out Lou's source, maybe you could put together a group buy of sorts if you can find enough interested parties and collect enough money...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 9, 2012)

The main reason is that the supplier raised the price and MOQ to 10,000 pieces making it non profitble. I had Lou's permission to take it over but just before Lou had his stroke he and I had decided to go with Bock on a partnership deal. Richard Just for my information, what was the difference you experienced between the Bock medium and the Heritance medium? BTW  InyPenDance and Exotics both have some in stock you might wanrt to purchase as many as possible from them to meet your needs for a while.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 9, 2012)

Check with Roy (OKLAHOMAN). I do believe that he carries both his "private" line and the Heritance line (stock) in an effort to help Lou (DCBluesman).

Roy, I see that you have replied. Was typing (slow) when I now see that you have chimed in.


----------



## ed4copies (May 9, 2012)

We still have a significant supply, including some unopened boxes.  We are in no danger of running out for quite a while.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 9, 2012)

I have had some rather lengthy discussions with Lou on the nibs. Here is the problem in a nut shell. To do another run we would have to do 10k of each size and tip. That is 40,000 nibs, feeds and feed holders. There is still a very small supply out there. I just checked and Ed has small medium as well as large fine and medium. The price that you can buy them for at Exotics is cheaper than what they would cost to have re-manufactured. There just is not enough demand to justify an investment of well over $100k. 

I too like the Heritance, but mainly because I like a flex nib. With a little grinding this can be made into a full flex. This is when you can make a pen write a fine line going left to right and broad in a down stroke. Because of this I have pulled all of my inventory for personal use.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 9, 2012)

Yes I used to have but to not conflict with Bock I sent them all to IndyPenDance:biggrin:  


wood-of-1kind said:


> Check with Roy (OKLAHOMAN). I do believe that he carries both his "private" line and the Heritance line (stock) in an effort to help Lou (DCBluesman).
> 
> Roy, I see that you have replied. Was typing (slow) when I now see that you have chimed in.


----------



## Robert111 (May 9, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The main reason is that the supplier raised the price and MOQ to 10,000 pieces making it non profitble. I had Lou's permission to take it over but just before Lou had his stroke he and I had decided to go with Bock on a partnership deal. *Richard Just for my information, what was the difference you experienced between the Bock medium and the Heritance medium? *BTW  InyPenDance and Exotics both have some in stock you might wanrt to purchase as many as possible from them to meet your needs for a while.





IPD_Mr said:


> I have had some rather lengthy discussions with Lou on the nibs. Here is the problem in a nut shell. To do another run we would have to do 10k of each size and tip. That is 40,000 nibs, feeds and feed holders. There is still a very small supply out there. I just checked and Ed has small medium as well as large fine and medium. The price that you can buy them for at Exotics is cheaper than what they would cost to have re-manufactured. There just is not enough demand to justify an investment of well over $100k.
> 
> 
> *I too like the Heritance, but mainly because I like a flex nib. With a little grinding this can be made into a full flex. *This is when you can make a pen write a fine line going left to right and broad in a down stroke. Because of this I have pulled all of my inventory for personal use.



I agree with Mike. I know Heritance nibs are sometimes described as "semiflex." And I think with the Schmidt feed I'm using, I'm getting a wetter line with the Heritance, but it's kind of hard to say for sure. It does seem to ride smoother though.


----------



## Robert111 (May 9, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> We still have a significant supply, including some unopened boxes.  We are in no danger of running out for quite a while.



Yup, and I've been taking advantage of your deal on them, squirreling them away.


----------



## ed4copies (May 9, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > We still have a significant supply, including some unopened boxes.  We are in no danger of running out for quite a while.
> ...




Watch your language, there Robert!!!!

I have a convention of squirrels in my attic (home), "squirrel" has become a "dirty word"!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (May 9, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...



Yikes, Ed! I have bats in mine.


----------



## The Penguin (May 9, 2012)

Squirrel!

wait, what?


----------



## mredburn (May 9, 2012)

Meister Nib carries the Jowo nib and feeds.
Meisternibs - Blog
If that part of your question wasnt answered yet.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (May 17, 2012)

I am in the market for some nibs to place in some of my pens. I was just about to order 10 Bock nibs from Roy, when I saw they temporarily closed their site and are taking no new orders. I then went to Indy-Pen and it seems there is some trouble when ordering nibs from Mexico. So I am looking at the Heritance nibs from Exotic. What is the Heritance equivalent to the Bock 5mm nib? I think it's the Small 1SF, but I want to be 100% sure.
Thank you.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 17, 2012)

Yes. Its the small for all Jr. Sizes


----------



## Rick_G (May 17, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> I have a convention of squirrels in my attic (home), "squirrel" has become a "dirty word"!!:biggrin::biggrin:



That little fellow in your avatar should be able to take care of them for you Ed.:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 17, 2012)

Ulises, My site will be reopened on Saturday, we are on the way home from our family business now and schould be back by Midday Sat...So if you can wait I'll send you and nibs. you'll need. 





Ulises Victoria said:


> I am in the market for some nibs to place in some of my pens. I was just about to order 10 Bock nibs from Roy, when I saw they temporarily closed their site and are taking no new orders. I then went to Indy-Pen and it seems there is some trouble when ordering nibs from Mexico. So I am looking at the Heritance nibs from Exotic. What is the Heritance equivalent to the Bock 5mm nib? I think it's the Small 1SF, but I want to be 100% sure.
> Thank you.


----------

